# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  URGENCE FA EN ÎLE DE FRANCE

## gali1301

URGENCE FA 

REMISE EN CONFIANCE POUR SES DEUX SURS SEULES DANS UN SOUS SOL
SOLUTION RECHERCHÉE EN ÎLE DE FRANCE 
VISIBLES DANS LE 95 
Pour sauver la vie de ses deux puces nées à la rue et trouvées mourantes de faim cet été, l asso avait pu leur trouver une solution dans le sous-sol de quelqu un qui avait gentiment accepté de leur venir en aide dans l attente de leur trouver une meilleure solution.


Mais voilà les semaines les mois ont passé,
bien sûr c'est mieux que la rue elles sont à l abris ont à manger et des jouets mais ce n est pas une vie sur le long terme 
il nous paraît vraiment difficile d envisager de les séparer et d en laisser une seule 
Elles ont tout de même fait des progrès Madison se laisse caresser, elle est curieuse et joueuse 🥰. Nally est plus timide mais elle ne se cache plus et vient me renifler le bout des doigts cest même un petit chien qui suit partout en regardant ce que vous faite mais tout en restant à bonne distance 
Il ne manque pas grand chose à ces deux petites pour être deux minettes extra 
avec du temps, de la patience et de la douceur ces deux petites peuvent évoluer 
y a t il QuelQu un pour elles avec un environnement sécurisé et adapté ?


ELLES ADORENT LES AUTRES CHATS !!! ET CONNAISSENT LES CHIENS !


Si vous pensez pouvoir les aider contacter vite l association afin de relever ce superbe défi et de pouvoir vous vanter plus tard des super minettes que vous aurez rendu heureuses 😛


A adopter sous contrat associatif dans un foyer sécurisé! OBLIGATOIREMENT 
Contact : association_challange@laposte.net

----------

